# Viele Grüße an alle Mitglieder...



## cooldolph1 (3 Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

viele Grüße an alle Boardteilnehmer. Freue mich auf die Community und bin gespannt auf die Beiträge.

Also, alles Gute!


----------



## AMUN (3 Aug. 2006)

Grüße zurück und herzlich willkommen an Board, dann lass mal jucken und erfreue uns mit deinen Themen 

MfG
Meister


----------



## cooldolph1 (3 Aug. 2006)

Hey,

vielen Dank für den netten Empfang. Dies scheint eines der wenigen Boards zu sein, wo die Reaktionen eine ganze Ecke schneller als üblich kommen.

Also, danke für die netten Worte, man "liest" sich.


----------



## spoiler (3 Aug. 2006)

Auch meinerseits Willkommen an Bord


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

Meine Reaktion kommt bissl später, das liegt aber daran, dass ich mit ISDN unterwegs bin und diesen Beitrag schon 2 Tage lade 

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

